# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  mongodb

## fahimeh2010

سلام 
من میخوام یه app بنویسم که از mongodb استفاده کنه.
باید چیکار کنم؟ ببخشید سوالم خیلی کلی هستش.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام 
> ببخشید من برای یه پرژه دانشگاهی میخوام یه app بنویسم که از mongodb استفاده کنه.
> باید چیکار کنم؟ ببخشید سوالم خیلی کلی هستش.


توجه کنید که درخواست انجام پروژه دانشجویی در این سایت ممنوع است و فقط می توانید مشکلات و سوالات در حین انجام را در اینجا مطرح کنید. همانطوری که خودتون گفتید سوال تون خیلی کلی هست و لطفا توضیحات بیشتری ارائه کنید.

----------


## fahimeh2010

تصحیح شد. در واقع میخواستم بگم خیلی پیچیده نیست.
به این دلیل کلی پرسیدم که نمیدونم چی بپرسم :لبخند گشاده!:  اگه میشه یه سری لینک  که بتونم یه سری برنامه اولیه بنویسم بدین که آشنا بشم.بعدش کاملترش رو بنویسم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> تصحیح شد. در واقع میخواستم بگم خیلی پیچیده نیست.
> به این دلیل کلی پرسیدم که نمیدونم چی بپرسم اگه میشه یه سری لینک  که بتونم یه سری برنامه اولیه بنویسم بدین که آشنا بشم.بعدش کاملترش رو بنویسم


اگر که منظورتون از app اپلیکیشن اندروید هست درایور یا واسط مربوط به اون از طرف شرکت صاحب MongoDB ارائه نشده است و اصولا به دلایل امنیتی و فنی پیشنهاد نمیشه که به صورت مستقیم با یک سرور MongoDB ارتباط برقرار کنید.
 بهترین روشی که در مورد ارتباط اپلیکیشن موبایلی با MongoDB میشه استفاده از واسط های REST API و یا JSON است. با اینکار شما محدود به پلتفرم اپلیکیشن موبایلی نیستید و هم برای اندروید،iOS و حتی ویندوز فون می توانید اپلیکیشن خود را تولید کنید.
 به این صورت که پس از راه اندازی سرور MongoDB از طریق یک زبان تحت وب مثل PHP ورودی و خروجی از سرور MongoDB انجام می شود و نتایج بین این صفحه و اپلیکیشن شما رد و بدل می شود. البته که این بهترین روش نیست و خود بنده پیشنهاد می کنم از REST API استفاده کنید. شرکت MongoDB یک اسکریپت آماده به نام sleepy.mongoose ارائه کرده که میشه با استفاده از REST یک واسط REST برروی سرور ایجاد کنید و با اپلیکیشن هم با این واسط ارتباط برقرار می کند.

----------


## fahimeh2010

سلام خیلی ممنونم
در واقع منظورم برنامه با جاوا بود. 
خیلی لطف می کنین

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام خیلی ممنونم
> در واقع منظورم برنامه با جاوا بود. 
> خیلی لطف می کنین


برای جاوا نیز باید به همین منوال عمل کنید. کتابخانه های زیادی برای کار با REST وجود دارند که می توانید از آنها استفاده کنید. به طور مثال RESTHeart . در این لینک هم چند روش دیگر قدم قدم آموزش داده شده است.

----------


## fahimeh2010

ببخشید ممنون میشم اگه بیشتر توضیح بدین.من چون از  sql استفاده میکردم به کمک بیشتری نیاز دارم. یه example که با جاوا و mongodb نوشته شده باشه که قدم به قدم بگه باید چیکار کرد شما دارین؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> ببخشید ممنون میشم اگه بیشتر توضیح بدین.من چون از  sql استفاده میکردم به کمک بیشتری نیاز دارم. یه example که با جاوا و mongodb نوشته شده باشه که قدم به قدم بگه باید چیکار کرد شما دارین؟


من متوجه نشدم بلاخره شما میخواین یک اپلیکیشن موبایلی رو به MongoDB متصل کنید و یا یک برنامه تحت دسکتاپ؟ برای برنامهه ای تحت دسکتاپ جاوا این مثال خیلی خوبی هست.

----------


## fahimeh2010

برنامه تحت دسکتاپ رو میخوام به MongoDB متصل کنیم.

----------

